# My Nephew the sloosher!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My nephew went out in search of the ever so illusive Mule Deer Buckie today and scored!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats to him.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell him "good job"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice; is this on the good side of the state line?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool, he must have been using some good broadheads.


----------



## stixnblades (Aug 26, 2010)

The kid is good. Always seems to pull one out.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge, yes he was in Utah.

SV, He is the Poster child for the Epek Broadhead! He has killed an Aligator, a Hog, a Buffalo and two 4x4 Mule Deer in consecutive years............I might add that he holds the world record for the fastest kill with the Broadhead. His Buffalo turned to run after only ONE shot and made it litterally 3 steps before his legs going out on him and he was down. Down in 10 feet and dead in 30 seconds. On investigation, we have determined that the best place to drop the blood pressure of an animal is to NOT hit them IN the heart but right at the TOP of the heart where all the plumbing goes in. If you sever all of the plumbing at once, they are done and in a BIG hurry.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is cool good job. 8)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Well done.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Nice job! Great Buck!


----------

